# Hard Science Fiction



## Specfiction (Sep 12, 2006)

I've published two books on the web that will soon be out in print. Both Proteus Rising, a full length novel, and Worlds in Transition, a collection of short stories and novellas, explore the human condition in the extraordinary context of speculative science. 

Proteus Rising is set on a vast Martian Colony in the year 2331. An experiment in extreme genetic engineering, set into motion fifteen years before, has created a group of children that puberty is turning into a movement the authorities are finding hard to suppress, especially in the midst of a burgeoning insurrection by Mars separatists.

Worlds in Transition is a set of stories that explore the human side of extreme science--quantum mechanics, string theory, and virtual reality.

Anyone interested in taking a look, drop by my site--you can download free sample chapters.


----------

